# Sports for fitness!!!



## Agley (Feb 21, 2013)

Well guys!!!Sports and games is the necessary for the healthy living
and healthy life style.So we should be participate in the sports and
games for the physically fitness.I like these sports for keep fitness...
1 Cricket
2 football
3 Hockey
4 Golf...


----------



## Alvin699 (Feb 23, 2013)

Swimming is a lifetime sport that benefits the body and the whole person.Swimming builds your muscular tissues less than other aerobic, because water limitations how much you can move your muscles. I've been a swimmer my whole life and definitely recommend it to anyone looking to shape up.


----------



## dermot65 (Mar 7, 2013)

I agreed with Alvin that swimming is an excellent exercise and sport. it uses all the muscles in our body and is extremely good for our health. I do some exercise like running, jogging and swimming regularly.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 11, 2013)

swimming when its not cold as fuck in the back yard ride my bike 20+ miles to work 4 days a week 

sex


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 13, 2013)

Disc golf is great exercise at the right course. It's fun too.

Martial Arts has to be the most euphoric exercise imo. Nothing beats a good sparring session. It's pretty hard to find a decent dojo or gym though.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Mar 13, 2013)

Constant masterbation is the best sport around.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Constant masterbation is the best sport around.


i think playing on ur own qualifies as practice for sports


----------



## Mookjong (Mar 14, 2013)

PeyoteReligion said:


> Constant masterbation is the best sport around.


If at first you don't succeed, keep on sucking til' ya do suck seed...


----------



## ilikecheetoes (Mar 14, 2013)

12 ounce curls bitches.


----------



## robin jack (Mar 22, 2013)

I think you have a great question and sports also but here I must clear you about the mind sharping. I agree with you sports makes our bodies strong and fit, but I personally like snooker you know snooker is the one the game who makes our self strong and fit but also sharp our mind I am saying a lot about snooker because I really like to play snooker game.


----------

